# Many Actors fought during WWII



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is simply the coolest info and very respectful.....I *disagree* with comparing any of these great men to people of today. The situations are *COMPLETELY *different.

This is cool! My uncle met Jimmy Stewart once at an air field in England....He said he was just one of the guys.

http://www.propertyrightsresearch.org/2005/articles08/what_happened_to_the_ww_ii_movie.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You did agree? Or you misspelled disagree?
:freak:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for posting that fluke !


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

oops....thanks John.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Considering Vetrans Day is just around the corner that link is perfect timeing there fluke.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Don Knotts, Don Adams and even Mr. Rogers & Captain Kangaroo (who saved Lee Marvin's life) had distinguished careers in the armed forces in those dark days, too.
God bless 'em all!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The Captain Kangaroo/Lee Marvin connection is apparently an urban legend.

http://www.snopes.com/military/marvin.asp

Reportedly, Ed Wood served in the U.S. Marine Corps during World War II and took part in the storming of the beaches at Tarawa while wearing a bra and panties under his uniform. Ya' never know ....


----------

